# La Corrida de Toros. The Bullfight.



## Ricardodaforce (Jun 27, 2011)

Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Bokeh Español by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jun 27, 2011)

Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think i should comment


----------



## memento (Jun 27, 2011)

waiting for the peta people...


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jun 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I don't think i should comment


 


memento said:


> waiting for the peta people...



Well..........thing is this is a photo forum and not a political one. Whether we like it or not, la corrida de toros is something that exists in the Hispanic world. I adore Spanish culture, and have chosen to photograph it. I am hoping that we can, as anyone who post images wants, discuss the photos without getting political or denigrating Spanish culture. :thumbup:

Incidentally, I have also uploaded a set of another great local tradition here, bit no one has commented on it.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2011)

I would rather see some like this Matador in hospital after horrific goring - Telegraph


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2011)

I love them, except the color looks off, yellow on my work monitor?

My 2 cents: Unless you are a strict macrobiotic veggan you shouldn't look down on the humane and fair killing of a bull. Is life pent up with heads locked until slaughter so much better? Jeesh!


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jun 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I would rather see some like this Matador in hospital after horrific goring - Telegraph



Thanks for being constructive. If you don't like it, then why did you enter the thread? Just to troll I assume? That's really disappointing. I stopped using the forum because I find it so unfriendly. I return today to get this kind of ****ty attitude. 



Trever1t said:


> I love them, except the color looks off, yellow on my work monitor?
> 
> My 2 cents: Unless you are a strict macrobiotic veggan you shouldn't look down on the humane and fair killing of a bull. Is life pent up with heads locked until slaughter so much better? Jeesh!



Hi! I processed it that way because I want the images to have the kind of feel from the "Hemmigway era" and reflect the bullfighting art and posters of that time.

Cheers for your critique, I appreciate it.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 27, 2011)

The shots are good, but the link i posted is just as much to do with bullfighting, bullfighter does not always come out on top just redressing the balance


----------



## Overread (Jun 27, 2011)

I have to say I do like the choice of editing toward the stronger yellow tones and that, as a complete presentation it works well. I don't always care for the heavy vignette that you sometimes add - for example in the first photo posted I feel that its just a bit too much vignette effect. 

Interestingly shot 6 (last in the first post) is quite interesting in itself - I wish it was a a portrait orientation rather than landscape (it just feels unbalanced though maybe losing some of the dead space on the left might help rebalance it). I find this shot most interesting of the set because its showing (at least to my eyes) a kind of personality of the matator - a kind of shady/untrustworthy/disliking/negative personality that kind of mirrors a little to my views of the overall event in itself. 
(note I'm not saying that as an attack to the photos not yourself, just my view on interpreting the emotion/personality displayed in the photo and the moment - others might feel differently). 


ps number your shots when there are this many


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jun 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> The shots are good, but the link i posted is just as much to do with bullfighting, bullfighter does not always come out on top just redressing the balance


  The bullfighter does not always come out "on top" because the bulls are not always killed.    





Overread said:


> I have to say I do like the choice of editing toward the stronger yellow tones and that, as a complete presentation it works well. I don't always care for the heavy vignette that you sometimes add - for example in the first photo posted I feel that its just a bit too much vignette effect.   Interestingly shot 6 (last in the first post) is quite interesting in itself - I wish it was a a portrait orientation rather than landscape (it just feels unbalanced though maybe losing some of the dead space on the left might help rebalance it). I find this shot most interesting of the set because its showing (at least to my eyes) a kind of personality of the matator - a kind of shady/untrustworthy/disliking/negative personality that kind of mirrors a little to my views of the overall event in itself.  (note I'm not saying that as an attack to the photos not yourself, just my view on interpreting the emotion/personality displayed in the photo and the moment - others might feel differently).    ps number your shots when there are this many


  Thanks for the comments, and yes I should have numbered the shots. Lesson learned. Interesting what you say about the torero, because in the flesh they exude a kind of style, class, sophistication and (believe it or not) a huge amount of respect for the toro.   Cheers


----------



## molested_cow (Jun 27, 2011)

I too don't really like the color balance.

Also, did you capture the audiences as well? The spectators are as significant as the bull fighters. They are the ones who make this an event.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 6, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> I too don't really like the color balance.
> 
> Also, did you capture the audiences as well? The spectators are as significant as the bull fighters. They are the ones who make this an event.



People here...




Untitled by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




La Plaza de Toros by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Sep 30, 2011)

25 de Septiembre 2011. Ultima Corrida de Toros en Cataluña. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Netskimmer (Sep 30, 2011)

I like the tone and richness of the colors. The colors and detail in the costumes is really beautiful. That being said, I would love to have seen him split from nuts to neck by one of those horns. I am an avid hunter but this kind of crap makes me want to hurt someone.


----------

